# Mystic Poetry Of Mansur Al-Hallaj - Translation By Bernard Lewis



## Neutral Singh (May 24, 2005)

Mystic Poetry of Mansur al-Hallaj (Translated by Bernard Lewis) 

'I am the One whom I love' 
I am the One whom I love, and the One whom I love is myself. 
We are two souls incarnated in one body; 
if you see me, you see Him, 
if you see Him, you see us. 

**************************

'Kill me, my faithful friends' 
Kill me, my faithful friends, 
For in my being killed is my life. 

Love is that you remain standing 
In front of your Beloved 
When you are stripped of all your attributes; 
Then His attributes become your qualities. 

Between me and You, there is only me. 
Take away the me, so only You remain. 

*************************** 

'Your spirit is mingled with mine' 

Your spirit is mingled with mine 
as wine is mixed with water; 
whatever touches you touches me. 
In all the stations of the soul you are I. 

*************************** 

'You glide between the heart and its casing ' 
You glide between the heart and its casing as tears glide from the eyelid. 
You dwell in my inwardness, in the depths of my heart, as souls dwell in bodies. 
Nothing passes from rest to motion unless you move it in hidden ways, 
O new moon. 


-- from Music of a Distant Drum: Classical Arabic, Persian, Turkish & Hebrew Poems, Translated by Bernard Lewis. PUP 2001


----------

